# A clever magazine ad



## Karen G (Nov 20, 2009)

When I opened the new People magazine today which is the Sexiest Man Alive issue, this is what I saw:






I thought it was a great ad. Actually the caption "ideas are sexy too"  appears on the opposite page and when you open the whole ad out it's for a new GMC small SUV and talks about how it's packed with great ideas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 20, 2009)

An ad for the GMC SUV.  I guess that's an example of our tax dollars at work.  :rofl:


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 20, 2009)

Reminds me of a certain TUG member...  I think you just gave him a new avatar!!!  :rofl:


----------



## pjrose (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hilarious*

Love it - I wonder if there's a poster-sized one for a joke present for DD?  She has pin-ups from Seventeen Magazine  of hunky guys almost dropping their drawers.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 20, 2009)

*Question Of The Day.*

Would Einstein buy an SUV from GMC ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (Nov 21, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Love it - I wonder if there's a poster-sized one for a joke present for DD?  She has pin-ups from Seventeen Magazine  of hunky guys almost dropping their drawers.


I'll bet you could take the page from the magazine somewhere where they make posters and they could blow it up for you.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 21, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I'll bet you could take the page from the magazine somewhere where they make posters and they could blow it up for you.



Easier than that, I'll just print the picture you posted!


----------

